# Rubbish Boy's Original Edition



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anybody used this?I have heard its very good and durable 40 quid is a fair price not a silly price


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Loads of threads on this, Ross :thumb:

Just picked out one after a very quick search

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99747&highlight=original+edition


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Mark I might try some.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

its is very nice wax. one of my faves.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i love the stuff, amazing depth it would seem 

my car is wearing 2 coats and beading/sheeting is awesome!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am happy with Victor concours but I want an even better finish


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

But you can get SN for £15 more... I am tempted to try some too though


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I've used it a couple of times, not a bad drop. 



RussZS said:


> But you can get SN for £15 more... I am tempted to try some too though


Don't compare it to SN or any Dodo wax for that matter (even Juiced Edition) because it's not a Dodo wax. Different look, different experience all together.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Yeah, I've used it a couple of times, not a bad drop.
> 
> Don't compare it to SN or any Dodo wax for that matter (even Juiced Edition) because it's not a Dodo wax. Different look, different experience all together.


Fair enough, sorry Ben.

I'm getting a panel pot from Dom, so I'm sure a couple of orders will follow


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Without doubt better than anything that came out of Delia or Nigella's kitchens


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just dug this one out againHas anybody else tried this?I would like some more views:thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Hey Ross, if you take a look over on Detailing Bliss you'll find a few more reviews and users. Here's one to start you off. 
http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f38/recommend-cant-miss-wax-please-12072.html


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ross All I will say is but it M8 you will not be disappointed in the OE Rubbisboys.

Totally different experience, its not your normal run of the mill waxes.

Takes time to apply, as its not as refined as the norm. But I was never designed that way. But the finish and durability speaks volumes for it.
Value for money you can do a lot worse than the Original edition.
Try it I promise you will very rate it.
Gordon.

Rubbishboys OE.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/album.php?albumid=369&pictureid=2369


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Whats it like for a winter wax? I know of a pot I can use and tempted to try it but at the moment I like duragloss's 111,105 and 501! (Not all at the same time of course) :lol:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

RBOE is second best looking wax right next to Zymol Vintage, but with a bit more fair price.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Ben,Gordon and Supercharged.I will be ordering some soon.I have had this thing in my head that I have always wanted to try some OE but never really got around to it.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Its awesome stuff, defo one for a special occasion.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

It is a great wax, i have a sample pot of it and waiting for Bed to cook some more up so I can buy a pot. Hmm....Ben you in the kitchen cooking me up a pot yet?!? haha.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

it's been out of stock for some time. Any hints when it will be available again? 
Shouldn't Ben arrange a subscription list to see how much to cook?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Thanks Ben,Gordon and Supercharged.I will be ordering some soon.I have had this thing in my head that I have always wanted to try some OE but never really got around to it.


You are welcome! Application is a little bit harder, and might take a couple uses to get used to it, but you are gonna love it.
Here is a shot from a detail Aaron did, and a full detail - 
http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f47/04-545i-91-nsx-both-black-11361.html


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

My friend has some and allthough very happy with the end results says, and i quote "Its a f'ing nightmare to use"


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I am happy with Victor concours but I want an even better finish


you'll struggle from any wax to get a better look than Victoria Concours. Wax wise in my opinion thats just about as good as it gets.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Victoria Concours is a really nice wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I at last have a pot of this on the way and I am very much looking forward to using it:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> Well I at last have a pot of this on the way and I am very much looking forward to using it:thumb:


Hope you enjoy mate, I'll get it off to you later today :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Almost exactly a year later since his last post here and ross has finally bought it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Spooky:lol:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, wot you playing at Ross, a whole year to make your mind up. Bet it wouldn't have taken that long if it was shampoo.  :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ross, let me know what you think of it. Personally, I think it's an amazing wax. The application is, IMO of course, not tricky, rather it's an event. It feels very special. Like infinite amounts of effort have been poured into each pot and that it deserves the time to learn how to use it. Try it by hand as well (if you can get any heat into it at all up your way!) and if you decide to try that spoon trick, do it out of view of others before they think the worst!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Yeah, wot you playing at Ross, a whole year to make your mind up. Bet it wouldn't have taken that long if it was shampoo.  :lol:


How true Ben:lol:I was going to get a pot from yourself but Andrew was selling it for a bargain price so I could not resist:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> How true Ben:lol:I was going to get a pot from yourself but Andrew was selling it for a bargain price so I could not resist:thumb:


I want a new pot of my own from Ben, but I need funds just a bit more right now...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got the wax today and it smells lovely:thumb:Number 41 if that means anything to you Ben?
Had a little play with it on the back of a CD case and it seems very easy to apply:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> I got the wax today and it smells lovely:thumb:Number 41 if that means anything to you Ben?
> Had a little play with it on the back of a CD case and it seems very easy to apply:thumb:


Glad to hear it mate!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Ross said:


> I got the wax today and it smells lovely:thumb:Number 41 if that means anything to you Ben?
> Had a little play with it on the back of a CD case and it seems very easy to apply:thumb:


Just number 41 or is there a number in front 4-41, 3-41 etc?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Just number 41 or is there a number in front 4-41, 3-41 etc?


I will have another look and get back to you.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No it just has 41 and the date 22/03/08:thumb:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Oh right, thats one of the early runs then. Would have been something like the 2nd or 3rd batch I made. The 41 is literally jar number 41.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Oh right, thats one of the early runs then. Would have been something like the 2nd or 3rd batch I made. The 41 is literally jar number 41.


I had a feeling it would be:thumb:Seems like a very nice wax Ben and I can't wait to get out and use it:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm contemplating buying this again now ross. Dam you! You personally have cost me fortunes in shampoo and now wax!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I'm contemplating buying this again now ross. Dam you! You personally have cost me fortunes in shampoo and now wax!


Nope not my fault in any way


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha to be fair, I shouldn't have sold my pot in the first place!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> haha to be fair, I shouldn't have sold my pot in the first place!


See I am not to blame at all


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

you ae for the shampoo though!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> you ae for the shampoo though!


Ok you got me there:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I got round to trying some of Ben's wax today and I am very impressed.I gave my car a good clean,a coat of Carlack NSC and the applied the wax using a Blackfire applicator,It very different to any other wax I have used very hard and needs some heat to get it to spread better but it was not to tricky at all.
I left it for 30 mins and it was ready to buff which was not too bad at all but to be fair I put a little too much on so I need to work on my technique with this wax:lol: but it was worth it because the finish is superb,I really need to get a digital camera so I can post up pics


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

just picked a jar of this up myself after talking about it for ages, i look foward to testing it


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree. I've a pot of this wax and it is really nice to work, relatively easy to remove and smells delicious - all before a fantastic deep finish (on my black car )


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Purple Haze said:


> just picked a jar of this up myself after talking about it for ages, i look foward to testing it


Your in for a treat,I think its the best looking wax I have had on my car and I have tried loads:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I gave the car a BTBM wash and the water sheeting is very good,it needed very little drying which is a big bonus:thumb:


----------



## fitter (Jun 19, 2010)

When I bought my Buff Daddy from Ben he was kind enough to let me try a panel pot of the juiced edition and I liked it a lot its a pity they dont do a panel pot of the original it sounds wicked.
Neil


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

fitter said:


> When I bought my Buff Daddy from Ben he was kind enough to let me try a panel pot of the juiced edition and I liked it a lot its a pity they dont do a panel pot of the original it sounds wicked.
> Neil


You can get a panel pot in the dodo juice caranuba canister.


----------



## fitter (Jun 19, 2010)

burgmo3 said:


> You can get a panel pot in the dodo juice caranuba canister.


Thanks for that will have to have a look
Neil


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would just go for a full pot mate I think you will be very impressed I know I am:thumb:


----------



## fitter (Jun 19, 2010)

Ross said:


> I would just go for a full pot mate I think you will be very impressed I know I am:thumb:


I would rather do that as I have the juiced edition and the other two samples are not a lot of use really.

Neil


----------



## fezza (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been waiting what seems like forever to get a pot of this, It's been out of stock since before xmas


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

fezza said:


> I've been waiting what seems like forever to get a pot of this, It's been out of stock since before xmas


Ben makes this in limited batches. Makes it more special :thumb:


----------



## fezza (Jan 11, 2011)

But I want to share in the specialness:lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm

My pot _might_ be up for sale soon as I'm moving more towards sealants. (Gtechniq C1 and C2) so the need for the wax is less.....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd swap for 500ml of c2 if it's full


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I'd swap for 500ml of c2 if it's full


I've got the C2 thanks -just haven't applied it yet due to time (and weather)

There'll be a bit of aprice difference too as the RB OE is £40 and my pot is almost full to the brim 

If I decide to sell I'll put it in the Personal Sales section and (if I remember) I'll drop a note in here too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

500ml of c2 is almost like £60 isn't it? TBH I just never use it, was just about to put it up. I really don't need more wax so good job you declined  i actually just need cash for the new car fund  couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> 500ml of c2 is almost like £60 isn't it? TBH I just never use it, was just about to put it up. I really don't need more wax so good job you declined  i actually just need cash for the new car fund  couldn't resist :lol:


Ah my bad -  - I was thinking of the 100ml which is £13 - 500ml is £51

Saved you a few pennies there for the car fund :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry James I believe its my fault for you wanting another pot of RBOE


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

its fantastic :thumb:


----------

